# Triple Bypass



## PDex

Not sure if everyone's heard of this - there's three events now:

* The Triple Bypass West (Original route) Saturday July 9th, 2011, Evergreen to Avon
* The Triple Bypass East (Reverse route) Sunday July 10th, 2011, Avon to Evergreen
* The Double Triple Bypass (Both routes) Saturday and Sunday, July 9th-10th, 2011, Evergreen to Avon to Evergreen

No longer first come, first served. There's a drawing now. 

http://www.teamevergreen.org/triple

I may register to see if I get in this year.


----------



## MerlinAma

PDex said:


> Not sure if everyone's heard of this - there's three events now:
> 
> * The Triple Bypass West (Original route) Saturday July 9th, 2011, Evergreen to Avon
> * The Triple Bypass East (Reverse route) Sunday July 10th, 2011, Avon to Evergreen
> * The Double Triple Bypass (Both routes) Saturday and Sunday, July 9th-10th, 2011, Evergreen to Avon to Evergreen
> 
> No longer first come, first served. There's a drawing now.
> 
> http://www.teamevergreen.org/triple
> 
> I may register to see if I get in this year.


I saw that. Everyone signs up for the drawing, the drawing is held, then you only have a couple of days to actually sign up IF your number is drawn.

So whats to keep you from getting a dozen friends (people not actaully wanting to sign up) to enter the drawing. If you don't get in and one of them does, then they sign up and you ride. Pretty sure I'm not the first to think of this.

Of course there's that Colorado prosecutor who'll charge you with a felony if you get caught.


----------



## pdh

rrr: That's bullshit! First come, first served!!


----------



## MerlinAma

MerlinAma said:


> ...So whats to keep you from getting a dozen friends (people not actaully wanting to sign up) to enter the drawing. If you don't get in and one of them does, then they sign up and you ride. Pretty sure I'm not the first to think of this.
> .....


And the answer is that each chance at the drawing costs $10.


----------



## PDex

I didn't even enter. Turns out Junior Track Nationals is that weekend and I'll be taking some of the team kids there. 

Dallas in July.


----------



## aggiegeo

Anyone familiar with camping locations the night prior to the Triple?


----------



## arkitect

aggiegeo said:


> Anyone familiar with camping locations the night prior to the Triple?


Depends on which route you are doing. The Saturday ride starts in Evergreen, a few places around there. The Sunday ride is near Vail, more places to camp there, assuming tent camping?? Here is one site: http://www.campcolorado.com/map

Good luck! I am riding Sunday and can't wait to try the new route.


----------



## aggiegeo

*Triple Bypass Camping*

Good point! I will be going West to East, i.e., starting in Bergen Park. We have a small travel trailer. I have noticed a trailer or two at the Elementary School parking lot in the past (the school down the hill) and the website says "cars" can park overnight in that lot; they just don't use the words "camping" or "trailers", etc. There is an RV park at Chief Hosa we may use. Thanks for the website. Have a great ride!


----------



## MerlinAma

aggiegeo said:


> Good point! I will be going West to East, i.e., starting in Bergen Park..........!


I thought that would be East to West.

Since the official Triple Bypass map is essentially upside down and backwards, I understand the confusion.


----------



## aggiegeo

Must be riding too many miles....


----------



## Dray3573

*It was all good to mile 112 then...*

Some jackass cut in after passing our paceline outside of Vail and clipped a front tire ot the lead rider sending him and my buddy to the hospital. Both injured riders sustained broken collar bones and the other rider received a bonus broken rib.

Seriously how hard is it to pass other riders safely?

Insult to injury this derails my buddy's Iron Man Arizona training for the next 6 weeks.


Other than that, great ride.


----------



## aggiegeo

*Triple Bypass 9July11*

Always hate to hear of crashes. Last year there was a bad crash in the same general area, just a few miles before Avon. However, the skill and experience level of Triple riders seems significantly better than on many other rides. Hope your buddy heals quickly.

We were fortunate with no rain yesterday; but that headwind was a factor.


----------



## chuckred

I think I stopped to help right after that happened... The large paceline had just passed me and I had thought about jumping on the back, but remembered my paranoia caused over the last few years - there is a large paceline crash along that last stretch every year. Tired riders, many, if not most of them without the group riding experience to be in a pace line, side traffic, and potholes cause most of the pacelines to be pretty sketchy affairs. 

About 30 seconds after the tail guy passed me, I saw the swerving at the front and bodies flying. One guy was up on his feet pretty fast, the other not for a few minutes. A local docotr driving by stopped and offered to take him off to the medical center to be checked out, and the police and fire showed up at about the same time. 



Dray3573 said:


> Some jackass
> 
> cut in after passing our paceline outside of Vail and clipped a front tire ot the lead rider sending him and my buddy to the hospital. Both injured riders sustained broken collar bones and the other rider received a bonus broken rib.
> 
> Seriously how hard is it to pass other riders safely?
> 
> Insult to injury this derails my buddy's Iron Man Arizona training for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Other than that, great ride.


----------



## arkitect

Back home from riding the West to East route. It was quite challenging, especially since we got rained on 3 separate times during the ride which makes the descents slower and sketchier.

All in all, a great event and I will be back next year!


----------



## Roadiedvm

I had a couple of incidents where I had to brake when a passing rider cut in too soon but overall thought the group was well disciplined. But then I didn't have the experience of a major jackass crash - that's the worst incident I've heard of after riding several Triples. 

The return trip on Sunday was interesting when the rain began at the top of Loveland Pass. Great event as always. 

Lessons learned after riding the Double Triple: Train harder, lose more weight, bring a helmet cover.


----------



## Colorado Yooper

No incidents for me. I was in a lot of pace lines on day 1. Day 2, I only pace lined on the flats, I had no power to go up hill fast. It only rained on me just before Georgetown and between Juniper Pass and Evergreen.

I agree with Roadiedvm, Train harder, lose more weight and for rain a helmet cover. Plus a $8000, 16# rocket.


----------



## arkitect

Colorado Yooper said:


> No incidents for me. I was in a lot of pace lines on day 1. Day 2, I only pace lined on the flats, I had no power to go up hill fast. It only rained on me just before Georgetown and between Juniper Pass and Evergreen.
> 
> I agree with Roadiedvm, Train harder, lose more weight and for rain a helmet cover. Plus a $8000, 16# rocket.


start taking the free showercaps they leave in your hotel rooms, they work awesome as a helmet cover!!


----------



## MerlinAma

Colorado Yooper said:


> ...................for rain a helmet cover............


Shower caps weigh about 3 grams and work quite well.


----------



## rdblatch

I rode the triple last weekend West to East. My first time. Had a great time (except the last few miles up the last climb....that was a bear). A little rain up Juniper, but otherwise no incidents. Hopefully I'll be able to do the "regular" ride (East to West) next year and decide which is tougher.


----------

